
My Grep is faster than yours - borlum
https://medium.com/feel-the-hum-of-your-system/humio-logging-for-systems-that-you-care-about-6e244ddfd95
======
borlum
Humio is a TB scala distributed Log Store with a powerful query language and
streamed results.

